# Made my very first jumper today!



## whiterose (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wanted to share the little crochet jumper i made for my princess when she comes. Took me a few hours to learn how to crochet it (i havnt got a clue how to read a pattern so did it by looking at one!) but im very pleased with the results! Im definately going to keep creating new and better things as i get the hang of it.
Im just hoping it fits her as i went by the measurements of the other puppy my sis now has. I made Prince (his new name) a plain blue/white one earlier and it fitted perfect. Didnt get a picture though


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks lovely, well done I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## whiterose (Dec 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> Looks lovely, well done I wouldn't know where to start


I found it easy to learn as there are plenty of tutorials on places like 'you tube'. They walk you through step by step on how to start and finish, do different stitches etc. You should take a look and give it ago! I made this by watching and learning so it cant be that bad lol. I just had to buy wool and a crochet hook first which are only pennies.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

do you have the link for the Utube clip


----------



## whiterose (Dec 23, 2009)

Deme said:


> do you have the link for the Utube clip


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xHntfph93w

This is the one i used to make mine and one of the most helpful crochet 'how to' ive seen so far. When you have watched the video look for the next number up. he does a video per row and explains it, i think there was 18 or so altogether. The ony difference between them is i made mine smaller to fit the puppy and didnt do the outer pattern.
If its not helpful enough for you, try searching for 'how to crochet' and see what else you can find to teach you how to crochet, or knitting if you would prefer that. I just find crochet easier.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh well done! its adorable xxx


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

well done !! loooks gorgeous


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

well done x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohh, I'll have to try this! Very cute and I love the little bow you added


----------

